# 3 Point Hitch Plans- A How to



## aegt5000

The following illustrations are offered for anyone wishing to make
a homemade version of the Model 18010 Bolens 3 Point Hitch for
large frame tractor models 1250 thru 1886-04. Notice that this hitch
does not have swivel balls at the support arm ends, however it does
work very well and I believe it will last for many years of use.

Pieces Drawing Page 1of 5


----------



## aegt5000

Assembly Drawing Page 2 of 5


----------



## aegt5000

Assembly Drawing Page 3 of 5


----------



## aegt5000

Assembly Drawing Page 4 of 5


----------



## aegt5000

Hardware Drawing Page 5 of 5


----------



## aegt5000

Here are the pieces laid out


----------



## aegt5000

Here is the hitch attached to the tractor


----------



## aegt5000

Another shot of the attached hitch


----------



## Ingersoll444

nice job on that hitch, Almost looks easy. Maybe I will try to adapt a setup like that to my Ingersoll. Then agean maybe I should get it running first


----------



## Argee

Nice "how to" post aegt5000....thanks for the extra effort you put into your projects:thumbsup:


----------



## Sam1886

Exactly what I have been looking for. Materials are ordered, and I should have this completed in Feb 05 for my 1886. Speed ins not my greatest asset. Now the plans for that fine grader blade that is just off the picture??


----------



## aegt5000

Sam...

I got the back blade from Northern Tool. ($149.00+ Fgt)
If you get one, make sure you get the 4 ft Cat"0" blade.
Don't get the 4 ft blade they show for a Cat"0 & 1" It's too big.
I started with the bigger blade but it really is not for a Cat"0",
so I ended up sending it back and getting the $149.00 blade.

Another note: The lift arms will be fine for 1886-01,02,03 or 04
but will not fit right on an HT-18 (1886-05 or 06)

I also have an 1886, It's my favorite large frame model.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest2

aegt

Why is the 1886 your favorite? Aside from being the first twin and last eaton.

I would have thought either the 1250 because of the FEL and all the time and effort you put into it or the HT23 with the power steering and front and rear hydraulic connections.


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows…

They’re like children, I love them all, but one is…

Let me explain, all of the others were “Shipped” to me. It may sound cheesy 
but I never got a chance to connect to their past. Picking up the 1886 was
an adventure. It was the first time I pulled a trailer. The owner’s place 
was a farm in MD, about 75 minutes off of 95. We (my wife and I) drove 
along miles of tiny road with walls of corn on either side until we got to an 
intersection with a gravel road. Took the gravel road for about 4 miles until
we reached the mail box with the right number on it. Then drove up to this
guy’s farm house. I grew up in Queens, I’ve never been on a farm before. 

The guy and his wife come out and are as friendly as if they were cousins.
They showed us around the farm, then showed us the work they had done 
on the house. Then we went into the big barn and there it was. It looked like
it belonged there, it looked like a “Farm” tractor. He told us they bought 
the farm about 2 years earlier and bought some of the equipment the prior
owner (80 yr old) was offering for sale. That’s how they got the 1886. 
They used it to cut about 2 acres of grass in front of the house, but being a 
state of the art, young farmer, he decided a zero turn was the better way to go.

So we loaded the 1886 into the U-Haul trailer (with Kansas plates!!!) and
headed back to NY. But there was more than a piece of equipment in that 
trailer, I was bringing home a piece of the “HeartLand”.

As far as the tractor’s go, the 1886 looks like the best of the 1250 and HT-23
combined into one tractor. Having the Eaton-12 from the 1250, coupled to
the big Kohler twin, is IMO, the nicest tractor, of the 3, to drive.


----------



## guest2

Great story!!


----------



## Ingersoll444

:ditto: 



Sounds kinda like my Ingersoll 444 experance. Only my guy was moving out, insted of in.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *sixchows…
> 
> They’re like children, I love them all, but one is…
> 
> Let me explain, all of the others were “Shipped” to me. It may sound cheesy
> but I never got a chance to connect to their past. Picking up the 1886 was
> an adventure. It was the first time I pulled a trailer. The owner’s place
> was a farm in MD, about 75 minutes off of 95. We (my wife and I) drove
> along miles of tiny road with walls of corn on either side until we got to an
> intersection with a gravel road. Took the gravel road for about 4 miles until
> we reached the mail box with the right number on it. Then drove up to this
> guy’s farm house. I grew up in Queens, I’ve never been on a farm before.
> 
> The guy and his wife come out and are as friendly as if they were cousins.
> They showed us around the farm, then showed us the work they had done
> on the house. Then we went into the big barn and there it was. It looked like
> it belonged there, it looked like a “Farm” tractor. He told us they bought
> the farm about 2 years earlier and bought some of the equipment the prior
> owner (80 yr old) was offering for sale. That’s how they got the 1886.
> They used it to cut about 2 acres of grass in front of the house, but being a
> state of the art, young farmer, he decided a zero turn was the better way to go.
> 
> So we loaded the 1886 into the U-Haul trailer (with Kansas plates!!!) and
> headed back to NY. But there was more than a piece of equipment in that
> trailer, I was bringing home a piece of the “HeartLand”.
> 
> As far as the tractor’s go, the 1886 looks like the best of the 1250 and HT-23
> combined into one tractor. Having the Eaton-12 from the 1250, coupled to
> the big Kohler twin, is IMO, the nicest tractor, of the 3, to drive. *


That is a neat story aegt5000.


----------



## Sam1886

aegt5000

That story really brought a tear to my eye. A trip from the Island to the wilds of MD with the wife to pick up a tractor? What a romantic.


----------



## Manitoba Mark

*HT-23*

THe plans for the 3PH are excellent. 

I would like to build one for my HT-23, except that in this thread, aegt5000 says the lift arms won't work for the HT-18.

Will they work for my '23, or what changes are required?

I would appreciate any information.


----------



## Gillie

*Farmers & Country Boys*

.:spinsmile :lucky:

That is a wonderful story Anthony. 
My wife asked why I was choked up.
I told her it made me proud to be a "Country Boy".
I am glad you got the chance to experience it. 
BTW If you ever want to come to KY we fix some mean BBQ here.
just let me know 

:eat: :eat: :eat: :serta: :serta: :serta: 
Mutton


----------



## aegt5000

Manitoba Mark…

The hitch I made is a copy of the Bolens # 18010 hitch, which fit the
1250, 1455, 1476, 1477 and 1886-01 thru –04.

The 1886S-05 thru –06 (HT-18), the HT-20 and HT-23’s all used the
Bolens # 18086 category “0”, 3 point hitch. This hitch uses kind of a
2 stage lift system. The lift tabs on the main lifting shaft that connects 
to the tractors hydraulic piston are connected to an intermediate shaft
that mounts to the chassis rails using 2 flanged bearings. This intermediate
shaft then links to the hitch’s arms via 2 lift links and 2 short rods.

Here is a picture to help you understand what I’m talking about.
The quality is not too good but it’s better than nothing.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/18086Clip.jpg">

If you look in the thread “HT-20 3 point hitch help”
http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6284&highlight=hitches
You will find all 3 pages of the 18086 hitch manual at the end of 
the thread. Again, the picture quality is not so good, I got this stuff off the 
web and the original post was done in low resolution.


----------



## aegt5000

Gillie…

The only thing I like more than tractors is BBQ !
:homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat:


----------



## jodyand

Welcome Manitoba Mark:friends: Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## kek12566

Nice job on the 3 point hitch. it looks like it is not hard to build. I am intrested in it . If you think that it could be made to fit on my 69 1050. this would sure make it easier to pull logs up out of the woods behind my house. right now I just hook a chain up . but the logs seem to dig into my path to much, so if I could get this to work that would lift the front of the logs.


----------



## Sam1886

Just about finished with aegt5000 HM hitch. Weld the lift arms together and paint, and I'm finished. However I do have a nagging question. If the lift arms project out from the tractor at an angle, does the 3/4 hole end of the arms need to be larger? This is the end that attaches to the transmission. Same is true at 5/8 end of the arms. It would seem to me that something has to give since the hitch does not have swivel balls on the ends of the lift arms. Now out to the garage for the final touch.


----------



## aegt5000

Sam,

As you can see from the plans, the hitch I built has no play in it.
From what I could see of the original Bolens hitch, it had no 
play either. If you don’t use the “Float” position on the lift 
control valve, the back blade will lift the rear of the tractor off
the ground when in the full down position, or if you pass over
a hill and drop-off. 

I usually use the blade in the float position, unless I’m knocking 
down high spots. The hitch doesn’t seem to mind, either way you
use it. Don’t forget to post some pic’s, I’m looking forward to them.


----------



## Sam1886

A minor set back. I was going to gas weld the parts together, but 1/2 way throught, I ran out of gas.

Now to find a friend with an arc welder.
So I can finish it.

Pic's will be made available.


----------



## kek12566

Thanks I have been looking to find a way to do just this. I run a sheet metal shop so I should have most of the metal there waiting for me in the morning


----------



## mcmopar

Pictures would be great!!!


----------



## plumbersrus

Anyone have plans for a 3 point hitch for a Farmall Cub


----------

